# HELP 20" RIMS NISSAN MAXIMA GLE 1995



## zo4fame (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey,

Any thoughts to let me know about 20" rims on a Nissan Maxima GLE 1995.
20" x 8.5
5 x 114.3

Anyone knows the exact thin tires measurements I need for this ?

Falken Solaris Wheels - Wheel Size & Price Details - 1010tires.com

thoughts on these wheels.
Let me know.
I need suggestions and feedbacks.

thx


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing

Enter your stock size (205/65/15 if memory serves) and then go to town...

20" is a little too big for a 4th gen, 19" works better. 8.5" wide is also a bit too wide for wheels that big.


----------



## joeb's01max (Jul 8, 2008)

I would go with 19's had them on my 4th gen and you don't to go bigger than that brotha!!


----------

